# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Easy-Unlocker  Alcatel MTK Easy Unlocker Update v1.12 (27-04-2011)

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Alcatel MTK Easy Unlocker Update v1.12  *  OT-606 and OT-710 wrong code problem (FIXED)Flash improvedAll new flash ic are supported aminor bugs Fixed, *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Team 2011*  
Another Mirror for Download Latest Update of Alcatel MTK Easy Unlocker Update v1.12  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## jazouli89

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## salah1109

برامج جيدة....شكرا اخي

----------

